# This place has gotten quiet.



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok whats wrong here? I don't see many posts here. I have been out of pocket a lot for the last few days myself. Now I will get back to woodwork.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well I got busy getting ready for that last storm and in the process found things I needed to do LOL I stop in everyday and read up on what's happening and hope to get out and make a few things. Last couple mornings have been so cool outside, things in the lagoon will be picking up quick. I did manage to do some paintings people wanted, so I might put the paint away and get out the wood LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Guess I been kinda slack myself in the jabber dept.. Haven't really turned near as many pens as I had been.. Lot's of Momma stuff to do...and really enjoying that first hour of daylight now with the nice fall temps...Little thangs just keep popping up here at the 50 year old casa..."If it can break...it WILL"...lol...Been spending a lot of time contributing to 'college funds' for a bunch of plumbers and brick men and carpenters....$$$$$$$...gotta peddle some sticks to get back in the game again.... Any 'charitable' contributions appreciated...LOL.. I'm not a 501c charity...but do seem to fill the bill as a 'no profit' organization...

MAN..I just noticed I just passed 2500 posts..Now that's a LOT of worthless information being passed on... That makes me almost 1/4 as gabby as Bobby and 1/6th as gabby as bill (but bill..as our resident IT guru has an excuse)..lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been in and out of here somewhat, but looks like I may be back working long hours again with Ike breathing down our necks. Cool weather can't come too soon. Already have reservations for the wife again for an evac if needed. This one so far, looks like it is forcasted to come even closer. Bobby, keep your eyes and ears open also since you live almost on the water.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Slip ..let's don't even ALLOW another 'cane to come in on our stretch of the coast..This looks like a REALLY active season..:frown: 

That said..Bobby made me go out and whup out a couple of Ultra Cigars.. Here's a little 'et cetera'...On the flanks are a couple of acrylic Ultra Cigars...I just like those kits... in the middle are a couple of 'Combos'..i.e. antlers combined with the 'other' ends of a couple of acrylics that blew out on me. Can't stand to waste nuthin'..and might find some 'out-of-the-box' hunter they might appeal to.. Sure ain't never gonna be another like either one of them. My personal fav colors are turquoise and blue...Can ya tell???:tongue:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What is that blue one with the antlers. I like the blue design of that pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> What is that blue one with the antlers. I like the blue design of that pen.


It's just a plain old slimline with a rifle clip added, Slip.. The blue swirl acrylic is just out of the assortment the DIL sent me..Busted the other end of the acrylic on the first pass at a regular pen so used it up on this 'un. It came out a little shorter than usual..Think I musta ground off a little too much on the antler end while trying to square it up on the drill press.. That's the only real problem I got with them anymore...getting the ends of the antler squared after drilling and tubing them. Hard to get the drill vise to hold the raw antler vertical and sometimes gotta go on down into the brass tube a little farther than needed.. I loose a LOT of antler blanks thataway...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hot Garage and the last 2 calls blew out on me.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga I was going to get you to send me some kits but after looking at IKE I believe I will wait till he has gone on home.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've wondered the same thing - figured everyone was napping. Tortuga - I got that dozen done and your brass is ready. I'll see how things go tomorrow or Tuesday and maybe I can drop them off.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dangdest thing happened !!!..That purple Cigar pen found a new home via 2cool last night..and when I came in here this AM..the sucker had 'given birth'.. 

Guess I'll send the 'baby' along with the Mom to it's new home in Lake Jackson this morning if I ever get these old bones moving enough to get to the office..

Bobby...just lemme know...and good luck with Ike..always got a little room here at the double-wide if so required....and, Tom..ya know any day is fine with me. Just PM or call so I can quit fooling around with whatever and be sure to be here when ya come.

Thanks for the biz, Darlene....:rotfl:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

That is really really nice Tortuga. 
Just finished another couple lures and am working ofthe pens for the troops now. Hopefully, Shannon and I will have those done this week.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, Looks like today is out. Wife is limping pretty bad - started with hip pain then moved into a burning sensation in her lower leg. Sounds like a nerve is pinched somewhere so I have to take her to the doc this afternoon. Told her I might have to trade her in on a newer model if she keeps breaking down.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Viking, you got it all wrong. You keep the old model for nostalgia sake and add a new model. If the old model is the right kind they can sometimes be used to train the new models too.
later, biggreen

I'm kidding, I'm kidding......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Jim, Looks like today is out. Wife is limping pretty bad - started with hip pain then moved into a burning sensation in her lower leg. Sounds like a nerve is pinched somewhere so I have to take her to the doc this afternoon. Told her I might have to trade her in on a newer model if she keeps breaking down.


Just a little bit of probably unnecessary advice, Tom...MAKE them take an X-Ray of her hip and leg when you haul her to the Doc...Symptoms sound suspiciously like those of my Bride about a year or so ago.. Went to hospital and they fooled around with her for a full day..diagnosing pinched nerves, blood clots,,etc..until one of them finally x-rayed her and found the broken hip.. Hope that ain't the case..but sometimes they get in a hurry and overlook the obvious...

Re; "Trade-In"...I'd give that one a lot of thought..These new models seem to be a lot more expensive than the ones already broken in...:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tom make sure your wired for that new model! Sure would hate for you to blow a fuse or something first time out.:smile:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

They did the X-ray today and I have to take her back tomorrow for a cat scan (so tomorrow will probably be out as well, Jim). They gave her some pretty good drugs so maybe she'll be in a little better shape tonight.

Steve - it's obvious you've never met my wife. For one thing, she packs.









Bobby - that reminds me of my in-laws. FIL told MIL when she hit 40 that he was going to trade her in on 2 twenties and she told him that he wasn't wired for 220.


----------

